# Brother at Last



## JustinScott (Dec 22, 2012)

For those of you who don't know me I am Justin.  As I was first exposed to masonry I used this website as a constant resource for questions.  I have not been active  on this forum for quite sometime due to a extreamly busy schedule.  Excitingly this schedule includes freemasonry.  The great news that I have not yet posted on this site was that I was initiated on December 13th 2012.  I just wanted to post a special thanks for all of you on this site for helping me build the courage to introduce myself to a lodge at such a young age.  Thank you all for this life changing experience.  

Fraternally,

Jusitn S Linn


----------



## bjdeverell (Dec 22, 2012)

Congratulations on finally being Made! You've a great deal of Work ahead of you and it can be difficult in the beginning but always remember that you're surrounded by Men that have all been there and endured. From that we are all more than willing to help keep you motivated. Congrats again Brother! What Lodge did you join?


----------



## JustinScott (Dec 23, 2012)

I joined Gulf Beach Lodge No. 291 in Madeira Beach Florida


----------



## scialytic (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats Brother! That's very exciting! I remember reading your first post... <sniffle sniffle> ..."he's all grown up!"


----------



## JustinScott (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes it is very exciting and im glad I got lucky with such a active lodge.  If you get the chance check out the web site.


http://www.gulfbeachlodge.org


----------



## bjdeverell (Dec 23, 2012)

Just got his EA and he's already getting attention on his Lodge's website. Good start! They're gonna get a lot of Work out of you!


----------



## THurse (Dec 23, 2012)

Best wishes to you brother, I hope you have a great journey.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 23, 2012)

Congratulations Brother, welcome to the Fraternity!!


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 23, 2012)

Congratulations Brother!!


----------



## widows son (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats brother. The brotherhood needs young men to continue its amazing legacy.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 23, 2012)

Congratulation Brother Justin on becoming an Entered Apprentice Mason
wonderful to have someone with your enthusiasm joining the Fraternity
good luck in your journey


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Dec 23, 2012)

Congratulations Brother!  The start of a profound personal journey.  Please know that your CT Brothers are here for you should you ever need us.  Congratulations again and good luck on your new path.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 23, 2012)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations, Young Brother.  You are now embarking in the journey that calls for a sacrifice for a short time, however, the benefits of said sacrifice will be for a LIFETIME.   I haven't been on the Forum in a little while due to my working quite a bit of Overtime, but I wanted to take a minute to congratulate you on your Initiation. 

  Remain humble, always seek FURTHER LIGHT, and allow your LIGHT to shine for the next Man who may petition your Lodge after you.    Your Lodge will remain as strong as the example provided by the Brethren.     

Peace and Blessings, 
Bro Vincent C Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain
Bayou City Lodge 228, Prince Hall Affiliation
Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, Est 1878


----------



## JustinScott (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the support and my journey has already granted me some great giving back oppertunies such as Christmas meal baskets to needy families as well as a Christmas giving tree for kids with out families.


----------



## scialytic (Dec 24, 2012)

26...magic number, right Widow? ;-)


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Dec 25, 2012)

Congratulations brother.


----------



## widows son (Dec 25, 2012)

You betcha


----------



## Mosaic (Dec 25, 2012)

Congratulations brother. Remain encouraged, and keep your mind open!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 28, 2012)

I have been absent for a few days and I just now saw this. Congrats Brother! I hope you had a great time and I am excited for you to continue on this magnificent journey. Whenever I get back to Florida I will look you up. Again, congrats!


----------



## Cressey (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations brother! It is great too see a young enthusiastic brother. At 42 I am consider one of the "young fellows" in my lodge. I have found the older brethren to be a fountain of wisdom.


----------

